# First Saltwater Tank, Need Advice



## EquineSoul7294 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi there,
Like many on these forums, I have been in freshwater for several years. I have many tanks in the house, from several 3 gallon betta tanks, to a 20gallon, and a 10gallon shrimp/java moss tank. I love it all but am ready for a new challenge- thus my appearance on this forum, lol.

I have read so much conflicting/different information, that I am ready to ask "live people!" I have a 75 gallon aquarium. I am planning on FOWLR. I'd like the main focus in the tank to be a dwarf lionfish, and will stock other fish sparingly around his temperament. So, my main questions are:

1. How much live rock will I need for the 75 gallon to be healthy and happy?

2. Because of the large amounts of live rock involved (and planning on live sand), I have just about come to the conclusion that I can get by with that and a high quality protein skimmer, in terms of filtration. Is this the case? If this is true, does anyone have any input on this unit? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...2CWBUUCK01SDU&psc=1&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl

3. When I am ready to set up and begin cycling, I need to do all the live sand and as much rock as possible all at the same time, right? I read that adding more mid-cycle could sometimes trigger a "mini-cycle" ??

Thanks for the help, just want to do it all slow and right the first time!


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

There's a rule of thumb for live rock and live sand. That rule is 1-2 pounds per gallon. I may be a bit off, it's been a while since I've read it. But I do have a concern. If the largest tank you've had is a 20 gallon, then you may be a bit stressed out when it comes to maintaining a tank that is 3.5 times larger.


----------



## EquineSoul7294 (Nov 2, 2015)

Sorry for the confusion. I have cared for larger tanks in the past. I just meant that list is what I have in my house currently. I had to slim down my collection for a massive move a couple years back.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh that's good. It won't be new to you then.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You basically want your tank to be filled 1/3 with rock.

If you get fancy rock, you'll need fancy lights to keep it alive. If you get plainer rock which is mostly bare, you can save money on the lights. A common mistake is to get live rock and forget that it needs good lights, too, so it dies & rots and makes a mess of things.

Yes, add all the sand and rock at once as best you can.

Round skimmers work better than square ones, in my experience. Get a good one, and yes, between it and the rock, your filtration is almost covered. A mechanical filter such as a standard hang-on-back is also good for getting out the bigger pieces before they break down to the point where a skimmer can remove the waste. Make sure to clean the pads every day or two to prevent any rotting.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Go 1/2 live and 1/2 dry rock and use dry sand let the whole thing cycle for a few weeks then test and add fish accordingly


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

That skimmer would work but why not save yourself the trouble and get a sump?

Also as far as lights go get some good quality lights in case you want to keep a reef in the future


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

??? Why do you want him to use dry sand?


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Wouldn't dry sand mess up a saltwater tank, because it kinda clumps and doesn't look natural? I am thinking that dry sand would be more hard when wet, than the other type of sand. I may be wrong, though. It is just what I have seen at the ocean and other places with sand.


----------



## EquineSoul7294 (Nov 2, 2015)

I think I have just about figured out what I'm doing in terms of rock/sand/filtration. As for a sump, the more I read, the less I want to just jump straight into it. Think I'll stick with lots of live rock and good skimmer for now.

Now I have a question regarding my stock plan. Again, this is a 75 gallon. I have been reading from many people that the snowflake eel and lionfish (I'd want a dwarf, I think) tend to not care too much about each other. If I had these two, is there anything else that I could add that would not become instant prey or overstock the tank? Would this setup work? Would a starfish be eaten? 
Forgive my ignorance. I'm learning quickly, though!


----------



## EquineSoul7294 (Nov 2, 2015)

Also, thanks for the help so far.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, a starfish wouldn't be eaten. It would, though, either itself starve or wreak havoc on your rock. You can feed it, though.

Snowflakes and Lions get along for awhile. Eventually the eel will be big enough to eat the lion, and it will try. That will take a few years, though.
The tricky part about keeping those two together will be in them fighting over food. Once they both learn that you are the feeder, they'll get in the way of each other trying to get all the food when they see you.

As for other fish, anything large-ish and fast should be fine. Hawkfish should have no trouble avoiding the other two, for example.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Dry sand meaning dry bagged argonite that's been cleaned out works. The live rock will seed the sand anyway

As far as a 75 goes skip the eel unless you have an almost air tight lid, eventually the eel might try and take the lionfish resulting in either or both of them dying.

With a lionfish you can do a large wrasse, a one spot foxface, a marine betta, also make sure the Rock is set up in a way that the lionfish can hide

Ooh wait why not do an angler and a lionfish in your tank?


----------



## EquineSoul7294 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks for all the info, it's been a great help so far.

So, tonight (after a few days consideration), I set up my 20gallon for live rock only. I have all arag live sand, 15 pounds of cured live rock, and 5 pounds of dry rock. Also have my filtration/heater/lighting/circulation pump, etc. Everything is looking fair right now, other than waiting for water to clear more.

I know setting up a smaller tank can be even more difficult than my large one. That being said, my plan is to have only live rock in here. Little to no fish. I figure that I can use this tank to get used to the basics of saltwater AND to culture a bunch of my own rock, which I can then move on into the 75gallon with. Seems like it'd be good for experience and make the rock cost less for the big tank. I'm learning that patience is key. I don't mind if it's a few more months before setting up the biggie.

Any opinions?


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

My opinion would be to post some pics .


----------



## EquineSoul7294 (Nov 2, 2015)

Here it is. Cloudy from me moving things around again, but still think it looks pretty good for the first one, lol. Like I said, just trying to get all my rock going so I can eventually supply my 75 gallon.

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=1441&pictureid=10321


----------

